

Tell HN: Selling everything I own, moving to SF for my startup - endlessvoid94

I'm almost finished getting rid of and selling everything I own.  I'll have a backpack and supplies to live out of.<p>I'll be in the SF area, Mountain View, Palo Alto, etc. in early June.  Any suggestions?  Tips?  Do's? Dont's?
======
cubes
Couch surf for a while, if you can, so you can decide where you want to live.
I'm a big fan of the Mission in San Francisco, but that may prove to be a
distraction for working on a startup.

~~~
endlessvoid94
Thanks. I'm going to be couch surfing with friends for awhile, and if that
runs dry I'll probably resort to actual couchsurfing via couchsurfing.com

Any particular places you enjoy in the mission?

~~~
cubes
There's lots of great coffee, food and nightlife in the Mission, but, as I
said that's potentially a distraction from your startup.

Check out Ritual Roasters and Four Barrel Coffee if you like coffee.

For food, you have to try the crepes at Ti Couz, the pastries at Tartine, and
everything at Mission Beach Cafe.

